# Help with DLINK VPN connection



## abots22 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just installed a DIR-628 at home and I'm having trouble connecting to my work VPN. Internet works fine. When wireless, VPN client actually appears to connect, but I am unable to access anything on the network and after a while I get "disconnected". The same VPN connection works fine at some coffee shops. If I bypass router and go straight through modem, VPN also works. DLINK support told me everything should work out of the box, but also had me create 3 ports which actually made issues worse. I am using a VPN connection created in the "Network Connections" area of the Control Panel and this was all working with my old router (Linksys). Does anyone know of a fix for this or do I just have a bum router? Thanks!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Make sure the VPN passthrough is enabled. I'd suggest resetting the router to factory defaults, which should enable that functionality, then reconfiguring for your wireless networks. Can you use the VPN with a wired connection through the router?


----------

